# Non-Financial Topics



## cmfAdmin (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a non-financial sub forum as requested by a reader. Please *introduce yourself* and feel free to post your opinions on non-financial matters

We only request that you keep the conversation clean and relatively friendly.


----------

